# Dancing skeleton scrim projection



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

There once was a great site that featured a haunt that was put on for years in CA. I think it was "The Happy Haunting grounds". I can't find it now. It has a great scrum illusion of a ghost that rose from the ground and moved around a cemetery in the background. I wrote them once and they said it was projected on screen porch screen. It was framed by two columns.
I have ordered 12 feet of gray voul, it is 100% polyester and looks like window sheer material. The best part is it's 118" wide. The whole thing with shipping was under $20.

I have a disco skeleton image that I can project on it. I will post pics as I progress. I tried this a few years ago with mosquito netting, it was too thin and the image was too faint.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Auto correct changed "scrim" to "scrum" and i can't edit the title.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aquayne said:


> Auto correct changed "scrim" to "scrum" and i can't edit the title.


Fixed the title for you


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I'm anxious to see how this works. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I was not sure what color to get. One video showed white when used as a rear projection in a living room window. Black was the color they used in the haunt mentioned so I went with gray. I put the video on you tube at one time. It was under Disco Skeleton, it may still be there.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the material. It is 9'x 12' the height should hide the material edges in the branches around it. If this works I'll probably get a wider piece. I plan on making tombstones for the background. The ones I already made are at my sister's house. I usually set up there because of the subdivision she lives in there are lots of tot's my house has zero. My wife and kids go there so they can tot and I can haunt. Two years ago I set up singing pumpkins a giant 20' spider web, tombstones and a Gemmy inflatable haunted house. We projected Disney's "The Skeleton Dance" on the garage door. The kids loved it. Last year I had to work so she just had the singing pumpkins and was scolded by a few parents for disappointing their kids. I'm planning to take the day off and go and put on the show this year. I now have two projectors of my own and I bought my sister a 800x400 projector for Christmas. The year there will be singing pumpkins, the movie and a disco skeleton in the graveyard. All kid friendly with no scares. Some families took pictures in front of the giant spider wed several years in a row. In case you are wondering, 800x400 looks a little bit better than VHS but not as clear as HD. It is a good compromise for haunt use. 
Now if the material would just get here.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I found the inspiration for this attempt at hauntinggrounds.org it must have been amazing.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:If you do any test videos or pictures, I'd love to see them. I want something really awesome to do with my projections.....I'd love some inspiration.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have the cloth, and I have the projector. All I need now is a break in the rain every evening. 

I'm not sure how to hang it in the trees. Any suggestions?


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Make sure you check out Hi-Rez Designs new The Grave Digger™ - Deluxe Edition video,

https://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/store/...cat=267&page=1​





It's similar in theme to what you've described.

wbn


----------



## FrightRisk (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you have a link for fabric this wide? The JoAnn fabric I have only comes 54" wide from them on bolts of any length.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I got it from FABRICWHOLESALEDIRECT.COM they have oversized items. I think black would have been better.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I did the projection in the haunt. It worked well and could be seen far down the street. I don't know how to post images since Photo bucket went rogue. I think I'll try black next year. The gray was a bit too visible,though with bright image.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Was this your video?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: ^That video is awesome!!! I love it, and I would definitely like to add that projection to my haunt!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes! That's it. I turned the sound off so he danced to th be singing pumpkins.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Did you ever get a shot of your actual projection?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes. I got a video of it.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That looks great. I think you may be right about a darker background, but even so- it did the job nicely!

The singing pumpkin faces are also a projection?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The issue of visible edges also impares the illusion. If the edges could be hidden it would enhance the illusion.


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Would this work in a windy area, or would it risk damaging the fabric? We get steady winds here, with gusts of 30-40 mph most days. I've rescued a few Halloween props from my neighbors' houses, and need to find something that would work well in windy areas. Thanks!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Very cool. I will have to order some fabric. I did a scrim projection effect a few years ago and used plain window screen which I painted to look like a wall so that when front lit it was solid and back lit it disappeared. I bet this material you used would have been better.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The weave is so fine I don't know how well it would paint without becoming opaque.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have purchased the dancing monster video from AtmosTX. It should go great with the singing pumpkins.


----------

